# Seiko Alarm



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys I've been trawling the net to find some further info on this seiko yet couldn't find anything? Does anyone know the age or how to set the alarm?

back reads: A134-5000 + 910269

Cheers,

Devs.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a Knight Rider watch many years ago which was based on a similar circuit.

From memory (and we're talking over 20 years ago here): Go to alarm mode with the bottom left button and then hold the set button (bottom right) until the digits flash. The top right button shifts between the minutes/hours/days and the top left advances the units - either that or the other way round. I remember it being a bit flawed as the light button required continual and regular presses which destroyed the battery life.

Anyway, I hope that's right. If it's not then please post up saying so and I'll take the embarrassment like a man.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hiya Rob, sorry I didn't get a notification about your first reply.

Yes it has worked great, many thanks for the help and thats a good memory that you've got!

Does anyone know how old this watch is?

Thanks,

Devs


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

You can usually tell by using the serial number, In your case 910269, it'll tell you the year, but not the decade

9 = Year 9, the decade would probably be the 1970's

1 = January

So it looks like it was made in January 1979


----------

